# Which should I get? Mac bronzer in golden or refined golden, or Nars in Casino?



## dr_house (Jan 3, 2007)

^ which one should I get? (NC35/40 skin)


----------



## Fairybelle (Jan 3, 2007)

Hmmm... for the money, I love MAC Refined Golden.  On your skintone it would add a nice bronze, with just a hint of shimmer so that you look glowy, not chalky.


----------



## Desigirl (Jan 6, 2007)

Casino would look great on your skintone. I'm not familar with the MAC Bronzers


----------



## jenii (Jan 6, 2007)

Never tried MAC's bronzers, but I have NARS Laguna (the lighter shade), and it's fantastic.


----------



## xbrookecorex (Jan 7, 2007)

I'm NC30/35 and Mac MSF in Shooting Star is the best bronzer ever for me!


----------

